# Boletaire



## chics

Hola gent!

Acabo de descobrir que no conec una paraula en castellà per "boletaire", que és tan normal per nosaltres... Algú la coneix?

Sabeu si en francès és _cepier_? o ...?

Teniu alguna idea de per què en la nostra llengua existeix la paraula i en d'altres no (aparentment)? Ells també cullen i mengen bolets...

Merci.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bon dia!

Jo diria que en castellà n'hi diuen "buscador/cazador de setas". Em fa tot l'efecte, però, que la passió pels bolets és una cosa molt nostrada i que si bé sí que és cert que en alguns llocs de la resta de la península en mengen, en molts d'altres fins i tot produeixen fàstic! Una vegada vaig llegir un llibre meravellós d'un autor asturià (Xuan Bello) on es feia tota una dissertació sobre la connotació negativa que tenen els bolets per aquelles terres. A Euskadi penso que també en són molt aficionats.

Besadetes!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Voldria aprofitar aquest fil per fer-vos una pregunta... Jo sóc de la zona del Garraf/Penedès i a casa meva (família "boletaire") sempre hem parlat "d'anar a fer rovellons" en comptes d'anar a caçar o cercar bolets. Ara que visc a Barcelona i que tinc amics de tot arreu, els he demanat com n'hi diuen, d'aquesta activitat, i jo semblo ser l'única que parla de fer rovellons. Aquest estiu vaig ser a Palma fent un curs d'etimologia amb el professor Joan Veny (God Almighty!), vaig exposar-li aquesta qüestió i la meva expressió (fer rovellons) va sobtar-li molt, tot i que li va encantar i em va dir: "Mai no la deixis de fer servir!", amb aquell mallorquí de Campos tan al·lucinant. Doncs, res, resulta que la setmana passada en el programa del Bassas es va obrir un debat en aquest sentit i van llegir un correu d'un oient dient que ell n'hi deia "fer bolets" (com jo!)

Algú em pot dir res de tot aquest tema boletaire?


----------



## RIU

Hola a tots:

Traductora, tinc uns amics que venen de Camprodón i sempre tenen la manía d'anar a fer-ho tot -inclús van a "fer benzina". Deu ser de families per que només ho he sentit a ells.


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Jo sempre havia dit "collir bolets". És ara, amb la moda del programa de televisió que tothom diu "caçar bolets", bé tothom... molta gent.

Salut

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sí, Mei, és veritat: jo també he sentit això de "collir bolets". Riu, pel que fa a "fer benzina", jo penso que tothom ho diu així, no? Jo no sóc de Camprodon, sinó de l'altra punta, i també tota la vida he dit "fer benzina".

Algú en pot dir res, de tot això?


----------



## betulina

Hola a tothom!

Ei, TPS, trobo que és molt maca l'expressió de "fer rovellons"! Suposo que agafeu "rovellons" com a genèric, no? No vol dir que un altre dia aneu a "fer rossinyols" o "fer pets de llop"...  No l'havia sentida mai i em sembla molt maca. 

Jo sóc molt típica en això i dic "buscar bolets". Això de la benzina, sí, jo també he dit sempre "fer benzina/gasolina".

Salut, gent!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola, Betulina!

Sí, a la zona del Garraf/Penedès, penso que tothom parla de rovellons com a genèric, tot i que "facis" qualsevol atre tipus de bolet. Per a nosaltres, bolet és una paraula diguem que sofisticada, una paraula de llibre (això en el llenguatge familiar i popular, és clar). Aprofito per dir-vos que jo també dic "fer musclos", "fer cargols", "fer esparrecs", etc.

Una abraçada!


----------



## RIU

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Hola, Betulina!
> 
> Aprofito per dir-vos que jo també dic "fer musclos", "fer cargols", "fer esparrecs", etc.



Això és el que volía dir.


----------



## ampurdan

Jo dic "fer musclos", "caçar cargols i bolets" i "posar benzina", (com que els espàrrecs només els compro, no puc opinar). Me'n recordo de quan la gent se'n reia del qui deia que els bolets es caçaven... El què fa la tele...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Quina gràcia! Així que els empordanesos també dieu "fer musclos"! El gran mestre Josep Pla sempre feia servir el verb _cercar_ per als bolets, espàrrecs o cargols.

“Començo de trobar gust en totes les coses. Veure com plou, encendre un foc a sobre un marge, seguir els moviments d’una barca, mastegar un bri de farigola, respirar l’aire ple de la reïna de pi, cercar bolets, espàrrecs o cargols, són ocupacions que honoren una persona modesta i honrada”.

Apa, adéu!


----------



## ampurdan

Ara no sé com ho diuen al Baix Empordà, però sospito que aquí en Pla no utilitzava la llengua amb què parlava a casa...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Utilitzava la llengua dels Déus!


----------



## chics

Sí, tot això és collir bolets, però qui ho fa? un boletaire? un rovelloner?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo interpreto que un _rovelloner_ és un _boletaire_, tenint en compte que _bolet_ és el genèric i que _rovelló_ n'és un tipus. A la meva comarca, però, tot són _rovellons_ (com a Menorca, que tots els ocells són pardals!)

Abraçada!


----------



## belén

Quina gràcia! Fer benzina! No ho havia escoltat mai! 

Aquí deim posar benzina i cercar esclata-sangs (setas)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Que maca la paraula esclata-sangs! Serien els nostres rovellons, que a la meva comarca és el genèric de bolets. 
I el patè d'esclata-sangs que compro cada vegada que sóc a Palma... Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!

Besadetes!


----------



## Cecilio

Jo sempre havia pensat que es deia "esclata-sants"...


----------



## Cecilio

Ho he estat mirant per Internet i sembla que teniu raó, és "esclatasangs". Però jo ho hje sentit sempre pronunciat com "esclatasans", sense el so típic de "ng", [nk].


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Que bo, Cecilio, _esclata-sants_! A Itàlia fan una pasta anomenada _strozzapreti_ i per aquí hi ha els _pets de monja_!

Però, no:  és _esclatasangs_ i penso que a totes les illes (Balears i Pitiuses).


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola *chics* i també los demés *forenses*:

El ‘*boletaire*’ és un cercador de bolets i un ‘*rovelloner*” és un ‘*cercador, venedor o menjador de rovellons*’. En castellà és un ‘*buscasetas*’ (no ho cerqueu que no ho trobareu als diccionaris) i en mallorquí un ‘*esclatassanquer*’ és tota persona que ‘*cerca, ven o menja esclatassangs*’, i també ‘*esclatassanquer és es lloc, terreny o muntanya on es troben*’. Els *lactarius deliciosus* són tant els *rovellons* com els *esclatassangs*. Ara just vull afegir que els esclatassangs mallorquins són més bons i saborosos que el eivissencs i que els rovellons catalans, just perquè no porten areneta dintre. No vos enfadeu amb jo i es meu cor illenc!


----------



## Agró

Tornant a la gènesi d'aquest fil. Aquí als "boletaires" els diem "seteros" en castellà.


----------



## Doraemon-

A castella definitivament "setero".
Tot i que la RAE no l'accepta (excepte per al "cardo setero") altres diccionaris sí, i és un vocable comú en zones amb tradició micològica:
setero, -ra
adj.-s. Díc. de la persona que acostumbra a coger setas.
En francès en canvi crec que no tenen aquesta paraula i fan servir "cueilleur de champignons" o simplemente "cueilleur".


----------

